# Evolution of Ears Photos



## Litz (Oct 8, 2010)

Here are a some pics of "Emma", our 5 m/o GSD. I love how her ears come up as you go. Click HERE.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

These are some of the beautiful Emma's pictures from the post above (figured they are easier to see


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko's ears took a looong time to come up!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


>


May I ask how old she was in this pic? 
And when they finally stood for good?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice photo progressions. I wonder if dogs that are going to be bigger take a longer time for their ears to stay up. That is something I heard a looooooong time ago.


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

Also when did Nikos ears go up


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko was just under 6 months old in that picture, the ears were both up just shortly after that picture was taken. He's not a super huge dog, tall but not heavy. 28" tall, about 80 lbs.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

It is interesting how many tall GSDs are out there. Taller than the 'standard'


----------

